# html tabelle sperren bzw. schützen



## südpol (30. Oktober 2004)

Hi,

ich schreibe gerade an einer php seite. Die Seite soll unter anderem die Möglichkeit bieten, dass ein autor eine html datei uploaden kann die dann in die seite eingebunden wird. Soweit alles kein Problem.

Da ich kein Freund von Frames bin habe ich die Seite durch eine Tabelle aufgeteilt. 


```
<table>
  <tr>
    <td colspan="2">hier kommt der kopf hin</td>
  </tr>
  <tr>
    <td>hier die navigation</td>
    <td>und hier wird der inhalt dynamisch per include eingebunden</td>
  </tr>
</table>
```

ich habe nun aber ein problem mit dem aufbau der seite, wenn jemand in seiner upload datei mit den Tabellen gepfuscht hat. Sprich z. b. eine tabelle zu oft geschlossen oder so. Das zerhaut mir dann die ganze seite. 

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit html bereich zu trennen oder zu sperren. sprich ich lege fest, dass der teil, der per include nachgezogen wird unabhängig vom rest dargestellt werden soll? Nein, keine Frames 

Ach ja, mit div tags - verhält es sich genau so - und die werden noch viel öfters einfach offen rumstehen gelassen... 

bin für jeden Tipp dankbar!

Gruß


----------



## Sven Mintel (31. Oktober 2004)

Das geht so nicht.... entweder du fügst HTML-Code in ein Dokument ein, oder nicht.

Die eleganteste Variante wäre wahrscheinlich, du prüfst den Sourcecode des eingefügten Fragments, ob er korrekt ist...das dürfte aber enormer Aufwand werden, da du dafür einen vollständig funktionstüchtigen HTML-Validator bräuchtest.


----------



## südpol (31. Oktober 2004)

dank dir für die schnelle Antwort.

Habe ich mir fast gedacht. Aber ein Versuch wars wert   

Gruß


----------

